# Cypress kidded 2/26/17



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Twin does!!!

I was sure she had 3 in there, but I went in up to my elbow and she is content to eat hay and talk to her babies, so pretty sure she is all done. 

First who appeared was the dark chocolate colored one. She is almost black. What would her adga color be?

Second was the chamoisee. I had to go in and find the second leg, but after that all went well.


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Too cute! I would keep an eye on the darker one for a while as her color could change. She could be a dark chamoisee, or maybe not. :lol: Congrats!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Cuties!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Emma do you have any pictures of dark chamoisee alpines? I would love to see some if you do.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

They're adorable! 

If she seems rough coated/brown as she grows she might just be black and copper deficient. Cypress looks copper deficient. 

They're big! Did you weigh them?


----------



## Emzi00 (May 3, 2013)

Here are a couple dark chammys. She could end up being chocolate, or black too. She may fade out as she gets older or stay the same. I had a light chammy born last spring that ended up getting a lot darker so they really can change.


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Cypress is a problem child lol. 

She was given a 4g copper bolus 3 weeks ago, and gets one 4 times a year. She has kelp, Manna Pro minerals, and Red Edge goat minerals (both of which are loose), all of which are free choice. And she is almost ALWAYS copper deficient. If I shave her about 4 weeks after a bolus she looks great for about 2 weeks, then the ends of the hair start turning brown. If I reshave her the hair is still black for another couple of weeks at the roots. Then without fail by 10-12 weeks she is looking rusted and mineral deficient at the roots and the process starts again. :? 

Cypress will be retired this year and these two little girls will hopefully replace her. The dark doeling wouldn't be brown on the head from mineral deficiency already would she? :scratch::shocked::doh:


----------



## ArborGoats (Jan 24, 2013)

Emma those look awesome! I'm more than happy if I get a color like those =) I haven't weighed babies yet I will get one first thing in the morning. The dark one is definitely smaller than the chamoisee.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Up the dose of copper. I had a doe like that, I'm now giving her copper every 1-2 weeks after slowly upping the dose from every 4 months over a two year period. She has finally beat the copper deficiency for the most part 

Also, they need a lot more while pregnant. I've really upped the dose on all my does while preggo this year - it takes a lot of copper to sustain healthy kids with nice coats, as well as their own coat.


----------

